# Glow Pedals



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

I recently bought my 2004 SE-R and I purchased a set of glow pedals. I thought that they would have been easy to wire, however I was wrong. They need to be wired to the parking lights. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas on how to wire them? Also does anyone know if it is illegal to have Xenon HID headlights on a Sentra? I asked my dealer to install them but they claimed that it was "illegal". I think they are lyings SOB's...cause they seriously are. Never EVER buy a car from Nemet Motors in New York City. Thanx.


----------



## sevenscarabs (Jan 22, 2004)

*Pedal lights wiring reply*

No, the pedal lighs dont need to be connected to the parking lights, you can connect them to their own switch. On my old sentra, I had my aux lights wired together, and you can do that if you'd like them attached to you foglamps, but you can do them solo, or attach them to anything else in the car you want. The lighst should come with their own relay box, and if they dont have a switch, you can buy one at radio shack. Remove your panel wherever you would like your switch placed, and use a dremel tool to cut out the spot for it. A dremel is a good tool to have anyway, and you can buy a decent one at Pep Boys for about 15 bucks. Wiring is simple. Red is hot, black is neg or ground and if you have 3 wires white is ground. Attach to your battery accordingly. If you need a more detailed how-to, e-mail me with more info and Ill hook you up. I'm a chick, and if I can do it, you can do it. -Seven


----------



## sevenscarabs (Jan 22, 2004)

*HID Lights*

PS- I called the New York DMV, they are LEGAL. Dealers will tell you otherwise because they dont want you to do aftermarket mods. I have HIDs on my spec V and I had it done in factory. You are good to go.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

You can tap in the wire by the dash dimmer. The glow pedels will turn on with your lights.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sevenscarabs said:


> PS- I called the New York DMV, they are LEGAL. Dealers will tell you otherwise because they dont want you to do aftermarket mods. I have HIDs on my spec V and I had it done in factory. You are good to go.




HIDs are not an option on the spec v.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> HIDs are not an option on the spec v.


nor is having HID on non-hid stock equipped cars...

It has been deemed "too bright" amoung on coming cars.. it doesnt mean you cant have it or anything, if you are willing to get a ticket.. you can alwyas just lie, bring in a picture of your car with halogen lighting on, and say you installed the "factory" settings.

Glow pedals are easily hooked up through there own switch, and if there is 3 wires, the "white" one isnt neccisarilly always ground.. dont jump to conclusions.. You may want to install some form of a switch, that feeds the + to the indiglow transformer.. then attach the other prong of the switch to your batter +.. make sure you have a good ground, and everything will be ok.. thats all you need << Wire coming from battery, into car >> <switch> <<Wire to the pedal transformer>>.... then Ground.. install, enjoy.. (some switches light up, if you ground the copper prong on the switch.. if you get one of these, you will see what i am talking about..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sevenscarabs said:


> I have HIDs on my spec V and I had it done in factory.


Factory HIDs do not exist for the Spec V. If you actually do have dealer-installed HIDs, then it's not a factory setup, but rather an aftermarket retrofit, which may be illegal in some states, depending on local laws and the lumen output of the HID bulbs.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

which pedals did u get? like 90% of the pedals ive seen hook up to the cigarette lighter, but u can hook them directly to the battery or anything 12V and install a toggle switch.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> which pedals did u get? like 90% of the pedals ive seen hook up to the cigarette lighter, but u can hook them directly to the battery or anything 12V and install a toggle switch.


I would install them to the dimmer switch, I'm not sure how the wiring is on the specV, but hooking them up to the dimmer is fine.

HID can be legal or it can be illegal, depending on how it's done. Aftermarket kits are illegal 100%. You CANNOT put HID bulbs into a reflector lense nor would you want to if you knew the difference between reflector and projector. The LEGAL way to go about doing this is called a retrofit. A retrofit means you take the ENTIRE assembly (D2S lens, HID bulb and Ballast) from a car that was equipped with stock HID (aka: S2000, BMW, Audi, Q45, etc.), you can find them at junk yards. To see what a retrofit looks like go to: http://www.hidretro.com


----------

